# Pueblo style ba-relief building



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday, Nancy and I were up in Wickenburg, Arizona for their Gold Rush Days celebration. In addition to gold panning, I didn't strike it rich, there was a craft fair.

One of the artists was selling cave dwelling/pueblo style buildings as wall hangings. They are 3 dimensional, but not very deep, about 1 1/2 to 2".

I thought that they would be nice against a wall or other flat background. They are not stand alone, as they need to be leaning up against something. Also they are not weather proof. Great for an indoor layout or one outside where it is protected from rain.

The one I got was $40. If anyone is interested, I'll post his website.

It is a little small for 1:24, so it needs to be in the background away from larger figures or vehicles. My guess it would be close to "correct" for 1:32. 

The artist is a nice guy and he was familiar with "G" gauge. He provided details, buildings and other items, for an indoor shelf RR in the Tucson area. He is trying to figure out how to make his creations for outside use.

Chuck

Here are some pictures of it along the "Patio and Southwestern Railroad" in Sun City.


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Based on your pics not sure if it really is a little small though. I remember hiking down to some and climbing inside when I visited Colorado, they were pretty cozy. Nice feature since a lot of us tend to lean towards Southwestern railroads.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

For us it works.

Modern buildings have about 7' doors. I don't know the height of the openings at Mesa Verde, or other sites.

For us it works.

Chuck


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Chuck,
I met that artist several years ago at a Crafts Fair near Dirk's place. Looked into buying a piece that had 3 or 4 dwellings. Didn't do it but now that I have website that may change
Alan


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan

If you need his contact info., let me know and I'll send it.

Chuck

Note added. I don't think that the structures are meant for outdoors. I made a suggestion about using foam blocks and exterior grade stucco. They would be great for open houses, but not to be left out for extended periods of time. Ours is kept in shade and is moved when rain is forecast.


----------

